# New Bajaj Pulsar 200NS.



## nipunmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

Bajaj launched the all new Pulsar 200NS just a few days ago. This much awaited addition in the pulsars, comes with a 200CC engine and a 6-Speed gearbox. And for the first time in the world they have introduced "Triple Spark" tehcnology in this bike after the DTSI. Specs include a BHP of 23.5 and a liquid cooled engine. Prices as said by the company would be below 1 lakh. 

Official Site:
*www.mypulsar.com

*www.burnyourfuel.com/gallery/2012/01/Pulsar200NS-Front3-640x426.jpg

*www.burnyourfuel.com/gallery/2012/01/Pulsar200NS-features-640x427.jpg

*www.24x7bulletin.com/wp-content/uploads/main03_pulsar200ns_unveiled_560x420.jpg

*www.burnyourfuel.com/wp-content/gallery/pulsar-200-ns/Pulsar200NS-Engine.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

The photos are very nice indeed


----------



## funskar (Feb 1, 2012)

itz bajaj ktm duke 200


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah looks cool...
Btw 200*NS* means *Naked Sports*


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 1, 2012)

OMG , although i hate Bajaj for their quality. It looks the best built bike from Bajaj Stable.. Can't wait to know the price. I think this will be my new bike in 2012.. Looks awesome !!


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice to see more sports styled bikes.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 1, 2012)

looks good...but FZ and Honda CBR250 look awesome!!!


----------



## buddyram (Feb 1, 2012)

...graceful


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2012)

abhidev said:


> looks good...but FZ and Honda CBR250 look awesome!!!



FZ isn't in this league. This one has the engine of KTM duke 200 but mated for indian usage like a carburetor instead of a fuel injection system and offcourse bajaj has changed the single spark plug with its own triple spark plug design.

The overall PS and torque are a tad down from the duke but they are good enough. The kerb weight is also 20kg higher than ktm and will lower the power to weight ratio.

But the monoshock suspension, Front and rear petal discs and overall switchgear makes it a top notch product and not to forget the 6 speed transmission again borrowed from the KTM duke ( its actually a very good thing). This is armed enough to take on the CBR 250 and R15. Pricing is expected to be under 1lakh as stated by Rajeev bajaj.


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2012)

^But quality & reliability is always a big issue with Bajaj....

Next is the pleasure of riding....where pulsar always sucks with its unrefined engine.

It might be early for me to comment on the new model, but i hope it doesn't follow his pulsar league....

No doubt looks are stunning....but lets hope something good.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ Yeah but this isn't an engine made by bajaj. Its a ktm engine mated for indian standards. Its can stand toe to toe with the honda's and yamaha's in the reliability and refinement standards where bajaj had lacked earlier and it was obvious.

I think everything is borrowed from the duke and pulsar logos slapped onto it. That makes me think that it would have brilliant ride quality. The monoshock suspension is a wonderful thought and will definitely improve the ride quality.


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

i think it will be giving the best performance for the price it charges, r15 costs more than 1.2 lakhs and it has only 17bhp and cbr250r which costs about 2lakhs on road has 25bhp. but this pulsar sports a 23.5 bhp which is a tough competition for both yamaha and honda.


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yeah but this isn't an engine made by bajaj. Its a ktm engine mated for indian standards. Its can stand toe to toe with the honda's and yamaha's in the reliability and refinement standards where bajaj had lacked earlier and it was obvious.
> 
> I think everything is borrowed from the duke and pulsar logos slapped onto it. That makes me think that it would have brilliant ride quality. The monoshock suspension is a wonderful thought and will definitely improve the ride quality.



Yeah, initially they will be using duke tech with a Pulsar Slap. But later after few R&D, everything will be local chap spare parts, which is where honda & Yamaha wins..

Remember Ford Fusion [international] & Ford Figo [75% of the spare is from TN Based suppliers...].....

I know the availability of those spare won't be an issue, but quality matters.

End of the day, you get what you have paid for. Pulsar runs coz its cheap, looks good & spare are available at ease....but bajaj is not famous for its quality. I'm hoping for the change....lets see...


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 1, 2012)

d3p said:


> Yeah, initially they will be using duke tech with a Pulsar Slap. But later after few R&D, everything will be local chap spare parts, which is where honda & Yamaha wins..
> 
> Remember Ford Fusion [international] & Ford Figo [75% of the spare is from TN Based suppliers...].....
> 
> ...



Why ? Does local parts means bad quality? From where you got that concept ? Its cheap because its local. Not because its quality. Few years ago before Apple's entry to mobile market, americans used to swer by the name of motorola because its american. Though Nokia was world's no1 then. 

My elder bro bought Yamaha and I bought Pulsar. Now he wants to sell his Yamaha.


----------



## d3p (Feb 1, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Why ? Does local parts means bad quality? From where you got that concept ? Its cheap because its local. Not because its quality. Few years ago before Apple's entry to mobile market, americans used to swer by the name of motorola because its american. Though Nokia was world's no1 then.
> 
> My elder bro bought Yamaha and I bought Pulsar. Now he wants to sell his Yamaha.



Not all the local components are cheap or of bad quality, but mostly they are & thats the real time strategy of Vehicle Manufacturers to reduce cost.

*"From where you got that concept"* - How many live examples you want related to vehicles....????

Best example will be Tata Nano, Ford figo these days also joins the same league....

I will only ask you, why these vehicles are cheap ???? Just to get the market & sell....Nope...

Everything from Man Power to xxx all are cheap, when its manufactured locally.

Why Yamaha R1 or VMAX Costs a bang , Why SKODA or HONDA Cars are pricey than TATA's or Maruti ?? Coz the CBU is done outside & coz of import taxes.....No way.....Compare the quality also.

Coming to main part...Have you ever drove Honda Unicorn ?? Or even Karizma ZMA ?? Or Even the HH Splendor old first version......

There is something called as engine refinement ...which Pulsar & even FZ lacks with....try, you will get your own question's answer....

The only thing Pulsar gives a rider is looks, easy maintenance & later stunts on the road without any safety gears & putting normal life in RISK !....

Now imagine why the Chinese version of Apple, NokLa, xxx or Micromax are offering their products in cheap prices.....ask these question to yourself.....Very Simple...


----------



## pratzgh1 (Feb 1, 2012)

I own a P220, and am very satisfied with the power it offer (although like mwntioned before the parts qualtiy is below average and they do tend to wear out easy. All said and done, i think that bajaj has improved over the years (Speaking this as i pre booked the P220DTS-i before it was launched that is and faced some issues with parts, but the newer P220's seem sturdy and those same parts are a lot better now)

All said and done, i will consider this nike only after a good test ride and the price point it will be launched. Fingers crossed - hope this will be better in quality.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 2, 2012)

d3p said:


> I will only ask you, why these vehicles are cheap ???? Just to get the market & sell....Nope...
> 
> Everything from Man Power to xxx all are cheap, when its manufactured locally.



Its a fact...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 2, 2012)

vickybat said:


> FZ isn't in this league. This one has the engine of KTM duke 200 but mated for indian usage like a carburetor instead of a fuel injection system and offcourse bajaj has changed the single spark plug with its own triple spark plug design.
> 
> The overall PS and torque are a tad down from the duke but they are good enough. The kerb weight is also 20kg higher than ktm and will lower the power to weight ratio.
> 
> But the monoshock suspension, Front and rear petal discs and overall switchgear makes it a top notch product and not to forget the 6 speed transmission again borrowed from the KTM duke ( its actually a very good thing). This is armed enough to take on the CBR 250 and R15. Pricing is expected to be under 1lakh as stated by Rajeev bajaj.



well i don't know much abt bike specs...i just compared the looks.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2012)

y Bajaj didnt launched KTM duke 200 directly or just would have changed the name....Y to to tear down a good product and degrade its quality....

I too agree bajaj have poor quality parts...My Unicorn is now 8 years old and engine never been opened whereas my friends Pulsar 150 1year old and engine had to be opened coz of some manufacturing defect  ....to make it cheap they really compromise on quality

I think pulsar 200 have front shockups crashing problem initially


----------



## hellknight (Feb 2, 2012)

^^Update yourself.. they've also launched KTM Duke 200. Coming to quality, I have a 3 year old Pulsar 220 DTS-i & my cousin has a first generation Pulsar, we never faced any issues..


----------



## funskar (Feb 2, 2012)

1.175 lacs ex-showroom price delhi ..

KTM 200 Duke launched at Rs 1.175 lakh ex-showroom Delhi - Overdrive


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 2, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^^Update yourself.. they've also launched KTM Duke 200. Coming to quality, I have a 3 year old Pulsar 220 DTS-i & my cousin has a first generation Pulsar, we never faced any issues..



Yes you are right. I too never faced any issue with pulsar.



d3p said:


> Yeah, initially they will be using duke tech with a Pulsar Slap. But later after few R&D, everything will be local chap spare parts, which is where honda & Yamaha wins...



I am trying to say local cheap parts does not mean bad quality, where honda and Yamaha wins.


----------



## d3p (Feb 2, 2012)

^Quality & reliability .....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry to say baja pulsar sucks in quality and reliability, the 220 is some how better in quality as compare to other pulsar.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2012)

hellknight said:


> ^^Update yourself.. they've also launched KTM Duke 200. Coming to quality, I have a 3 year old Pulsar 220 DTS-i & my cousin has a first generation Pulsar, we never faced any issues..



Thanks for info


----------



## malcolm_cg (Feb 8, 2012)

never had any issues with my 2002 model pulsar 150 aswell 
still good


----------



## d3p (Feb 8, 2012)

Compare the Old Pulsar with today's new pulsar.

I wonder how many internal revisions it has gone through...........That's called Indian R&D.

Doesn't matter whether the product is in series production or in Sample phase....it will go through n number of revision & end customer has to bear it.

Even bajaj chetak 4s is good & even bajaj 2 stroke RE auto-rickshaw also.


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 8, 2012)

d3p said:


> Compare the Old Pulsar with today's new pulsar.
> 
> I wonder how many internal revisions it has gone through...........That's called Indian R&D.
> 
> ...


^^^i bought a used 2006 pulsar and is awesome, only had once problem with the clutch plate and thats all. gives good mileage and the only maintenance is to change oil every 3-4 months, which is for all the bikes. pulsars's do start at 2nd or 3rd kick in winter mornings, but when they start, they will not stop on the way. not like the HERO bikes, they will start with the first kick, but will stop straightaway and then one would have to TILT the bike for the flow of petrol to start!
my friend has the 2001 silver dtsi pulsar 150 and he can easily go over speeds of 100 and still today it gives him good mileage and performance.


----------



## Rakesh46 (Apr 25, 2012)

with this bike launch the bajaj complete 10 years of pulsar manufacturing check this video out its simply brilliant hats off to pulsar - Pulsar - 10 Years of Leadership (subtitles) - YouTube


----------

